# USB 3.1 Poised to clean up the cableing industry!



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Was just over @ Monoprice & found this write up. Looks very promising. It even sounds like it could power you projector (kills the worry about suppling power up there) with up to 100 watts able to be delivered through it!

http://www.monoprice.com/pages/usb_31_type_c


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Tonto said:


> Was just over @ Monoprice & found this write up. Looks very promising. It even sounds like it could power you projector (kills the worry about suppling power up there) with up to 100 watts able to be delivered through it!
> 
> http://www.monoprice.com/pages/usb_31_type_c


I like the idea, but they need to increase it's capabilities to be able to power most projectors...mine takes 300 watts plus. :T


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

lol, yeah mine's above 400 watts


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Wow, I didn't realize PJ's pulled that many watts. Guess they have to though. It will be interesting to see if it can deliver, and the AVR will also have to be capable! But they are always looking for another way to up the ante!


----------

